
Hinting in Postgres - cdmckay
https://blog.2ndquadrant.com/hinting_at_postgresql/
======
karmakaze
TL;DR Hinting is more trouble than it's worth. Look at these instead:

    
    
      join_collapse_limit
      random_page_cost
      work_mem
      OFFSET 0
      enable_seqscan, enable_indexscan, enable_bitmapscan
      enable_nestloop, enable_hashjoin, enable_mergejoin
      enable_hashagg, enable_material
      cursor_tuple_fraction

